# valparaiso Indiana looking for work 7.5 blizzard 2005 sierra 2500HD



## Wayno690 (Jan 13, 2009)

already have insurance coverage up to a million, safety light, ready to go whenever 708 574 7797
or 708 983 8330 available 24-7 J.R


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

I dont have anything immediately but if you want to send me over your information I'll keep you in mind. We're in Valpo as well.

[email protected]


----------

